# anyone want to be facebook friends?



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

i am very selective about who i friend on facebook but i love all the moms here and i thought it might be nice to keep in touch this way.

i'm Christie Provost on there if you want to friend me.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

Same here ladies.







I'm kinda a facebook junkie, so if you want another understanding loss mama on your friends list, add me. Andrea Johnson, network is Calgary, Canada.


----------



## claireb (Apr 7, 2009)

Me too!!







I'm Claire Stackhouse Bartick. It'd be nice to have some baby-loss mama friends...especially since every one of my FB friends who is pregnant seems to have fallen pregnant and had NO problems.







: NOT FAIR.







:

Claire


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

Add Sara Clement to that list....


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

There are ten Andrea Johnson's in Calgary!

And too many Sara Clement's to count...


----------



## claireb (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MI_Dawn* 
There are ten Andrea Johnson's in Calgary!

And too many Sara Clement's to count...










My thoughts exactly!!! Sara, you may have to do the adding yourself, since it'd be like finding a needle in a haystack trying to find the right "Sara Clement"!


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think mine says, Calgary AND University of Lethbridge. In the pic I have a little one on my back.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

yay, more friends! my FB is acting up so i haven't been able to confirm the last few of you who have friended me. but i will!

i've only recently discovered how to use FB. i do dread writing anything about Matthew because it feels awkward with no loss mamas on there.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

I haven't been on there in a long time but I'll add you


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

Would it help to add that I am the Sara Clement in Missoula Montana??







:


----------



## kerrybennysmama (Jun 15, 2004)

you can add me too, Kerry Bingham


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm living under a rock... I'm probably the only one left in the world without a facebook! I







myspace









Maybe I'll sign up so I can add you all!


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I added you ladies. Kerry, which Kerry are you?









I'm Brittany Hines. My avatar is a green Kabbalah symbol of the Tree of Life.


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

I added Emerging - but it didn't let me tell you who I am and Im a little paranoid posting on here my first and last name - so when you see my friend request pop up (it's a black and white picture of me and my daughter) ADD ME!: )
And Im not having luck finding you other ladies - so Ill just stalk your FB when you find them if thats okay Sara







BTW - I hope I got the right one of you - there was a little puppy pic?


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Liz, come on out from under your rock!







i'm just starting to figure the whole thing out. it's kind of fun.

kerry, i'll add you tonight!









authentic mother, i understand not wanting to post first and last names. i've been added by all the mamas here so you should be able to find me. oh, i see you're friends with sara now. so i can look for you.









alternamama, pretty please add me! i don't know your first and last name.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
I'm living under a rock... I'm probably the only one left in the world without a facebook! I







myspace









Maybe I'll sign up so I can add you all!









me too liz! i love myspace so much more, but i do have a facebook. you can add me [email protected] is my email for it
jessica jaynes paez is the name used so you can find me


----------



## Jenifer76 (Apr 20, 2005)

I am Jenifer Golec Bement in Michigan. I think it should be easy to find me.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jess_paez* 
me too liz! i love myspace so much more, but i do have a facebook. you can add me [email protected] is my email for it
jessica jaynes paez is the name used so you can find me









Hey there stranger!









Ok, so I guess I DID have an account there! But it's been unused for who knows how long. Setting it up now and sending requests









facebook.com/Vermillion108

*sorry myspace*







I feel so unfaithful!


----------



## ArtsyHeartsy (Nov 11, 2008)

Me too! I would love to have this network of understanding people outside of MDC...since this is really the only place I talk about it.

I just added Calmom, and will start working this list. I don't want to add my name in here though..or my kids' etc... (I have had security issues w/my husband's ex, and I kinda like to keep mdc my little private place since my family is nosey! haha) So anyway, I will keep adding you guys, and if you are dying to be my fb friend pm me. haha Ya, I'm sure that everyone is just withering away without my virtual friendship!








This is fun!


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

I *think* I added you all. I don't want to post full name here, either, but if you put your name here, I'll find you, or if you want my Facebook, just PM me and I'll PM it to you!


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

Me too!!!









Rachele Amos Stuart

I'll try and friend the ones I see here, too, but friend me away. Please just make a note that you're from MDC.


----------



## Chez (Aug 11, 2009)

You can add me too if you would like I'm Cherie Mclaughlin.. i am loving now that i have found this website, i don't know anyone who has lost a baby and now i don't feel so alone, its nice to share with people who understand.







:


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chez* 
You can add me too if you would like I'm Cherie Mclaughlin.. i am loving now that i have found this website, i don't know anyone who has lost a baby and now i don't feel so alone, its nice to share with people who understand.







:









It is good to have a community like this.









There are 15 Cherie Mclaughlins... which one are you?


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Cherie, yes, it is so nice to have others who understand. i feel better knowing that i can mention that i'm having a bad day and thinking about Matthew.

and yes, which Cherie are you? i'm guessing you're not the one with the sexy maid costume as your profile pic?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'd love to join.

I'm Annette Bransby Frontz. I'm having trouble finding people on Facebook, plus I don't want anyone to be weirded out with me being a mod and all, so if you want to friend me that's great, and if not, that's fine too.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

i'm so happy to have all you mamas as friends now.







:


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Somehow just saw this. I'm on facebook all the time (when I'm not here on MDC)








So, I'm Manessa Adams. Pretty easy to find. I'm going to go and "friend" all of you ladies now, so consider yourself warned


----------



## Chez (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry i just relised that, i am the one with Seth sitting on the dirt with the dog (Roxy) in the yard.


----------



## hippy mum (Aug 12, 2006)

I feel like there should be 2 fb's. I just joined up about a month ago, and usually just come here if I'm having a bad time or to check on some of you ladies. Everyone on my fb (not many) know what happened, but I feel like posting something there might make them think "geez, move on already". kwim?
I don't know what to do. I'd love to add some of you or be added. If you want to be friends there, can you pm me and I'll give you my name. Thanks.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Cherie, I'll look for you again!

bbrandonsmom, i get it. i was feeling really torn about what to say. who did i write to, my loss friends or my old friends, yk? my loss friends are going to think i don't miss my baby if i play a typing game or my old friends will think i can't get over it if i write about matthew. SO, i have just decided to write whatever i want and then just close my eyes and press 'publish' and walk away from it. it's still hard though.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

It is hard.

I had posted something the other day about still not being up to going to church and dealing with large groups. My college roommate (who isn't on FB much) was all "Why, did something happen?" I just ignored her.








: I didn't know what else to do, so I pretended like I didn't see it.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh, but you know what I was thinking gave me comfort? I get to know those of you who friended me on a deeper level, so out of all this sorrow will come some joy. Too cheesy?


----------



## KeyToMamasHeart (May 1, 2009)

i'm so loving this! add me too ladies, if i can't find ya's myself first









Jen Blackwood
(london, ON,)

in the pic i'm squeezing my 2 year old lying on a beach mat using a red towel as my pillow.

xoxoxo


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm new on facebook, so other than a couple of people (one being DH), all my friends there are from here! The rest are on myspace. I think I'm going to keep it that way too. I feel like after almost 2 years people are just sick of me talking about my loss. I've definitely felt a "move on already" vibe from some people.


----------



## KeyToMamasHeart (May 1, 2009)

ok, i sent a message to some of you, add me back if i got the right gals







if you want of course


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi, ladies!
I found some of you on FB . . . .
I also am not big on posting my full name, but would love to be FB friends with more loss Mamas. Please feel free to "friend" me if you see me on
others' lists. My first name is Emilie, and my picture is a cute baby one -
of me, LOL - with a pinkish background. Thanks.


----------



## colorclash (Jul 14, 2009)

OOH OOH Me too! Melissa Husges


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

i think i've got most of you now. i have this feeling i'm missing a couple. i tend to miss a lot of my notifications so i'm not ignoring anybody, just not very swift yet with this.


----------



## hippy mum (Aug 12, 2006)

I can't find some of you guys







I'm Marlo B from Seminole, Fl if you want to friend me. If you want to double check it's me, pm me. Just put a not from mdc on there.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bbrandonsmom* 
I can't find some of you guys







I'm Marlo B from Seminole, Fl if you want to friend me. If you want to double check it's me, pm me. Just put a not from mdc on there.

Found you and sent a request


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
Found you and sent a request









You did?? I couldn't find you, Marlo B!


----------

